# Skinnys Ode



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 29, 2011)

bout time i start a journal on this site...

age: 27
height:5' 11"
weight: 185
bf%: 12-15 (according to an online calculator not calipers or body comp test so accuracy is questionable)

diet: well idk i keep track of what i eat in journals like this(so you will see) and adjust according to what the mirror is telling me.

Goals: exercise for life... I have injuries that prevent me from playing sports so lifting is all I have now.  i am constantly changing my goals and work out routines all depends on the mirror

right now im finishing up the first part of German volume training 

and the attached are me one just standin and two flexin what little i got


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 29, 2011)

legs and abs
squats
205*10 ten sets

superset 60 secs rest 

laying leg curl
110*10 ten sets

leg extensions
90*15 three sets

superset 60 secs rest

pt ball crunches
3 sets of 20

ab machine
3 sets of 20

god these ten by tens take it out of you.  but im still makeing gains and in three days i start phase two of this should be interesting 10 sets of 6 is whats comming....


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

nice workout  what are you doing for PWO nutrition?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 30, 2011)

jagbender said:


> nice workout what are you doing for PWO nutrition?


My pre work out is:
5g creatine mono
1scoop MRI black powder (NO supplement)

during workout:
10g bcaa and glutamin
gatorade

post workout:
bsn true-mass(weight gainer)
5grams creatine

The products change alot I love trying new stuff but the idea stays the same.  i want creatine and N.O. before a little bcaas with some sugar durring and then after I take in carbs protien and more of mans best freind creatine.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 30, 2011)

arms and delts
Dips
bw+20*10 sets 1-5
bw+25*10 sets 6-10

superset 60 secs rest 

incline bench hammer curls
25*10 ten sets 

seated lateral raises
25*15 three sets

superset 60 secs rest

bent over reverse flys
25*15 three sets

tricep push down
50*20
50*15
50*10
i intended on doing three sets of 20 but i did not have enough left

inside curls
20*20 three sets

i really beat up the bis today good work out now i have a day rest and then i start phase 2 of german volume training.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 1, 2011)

8-31 food 
morn shake (1/2 cup oats,strawbery yougurt,1 cup or more frozen berries covered with milk abut 500ml)

Burger from jack

half a bunch asparagus
2 chicken breast 
roasted garlick and cheese tortelinis

weight gaining shake before bed

liv52
multi v

no work out yesterday I am supposed to go today but forgot undies for the gym.  yeah thats right i dont wear under wear most of the time during summer.  Its hot and undies make it worse so i let my boys hang....


----------



## independent (Sep 1, 2011)

Start hitting the gear. It makes training more fun.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 1, 2011)

Looking Good.


----------



## katt (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Start hitting the gear. It makes training more fun.



Agreed... My rats are on there first experiment currently.  500 te for 16 weeks I'm about 12 weeks in and 20lbs up from 166 after a hiking trip I lost 7 pounds on that trip... But I had a longer way to go that most.  I got in a car accident and spent a lot of time in a wheel chair and hospital bed three years ago.  Been doing nothing but weight lifting since.  Wanted my legs back!! They are stronger now but the pain and limited motion still keeps me from doing sports again.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 1, 2011)

Chest and back
Wide grip pull ups
Bw*6 ten sets

Super set 60 secs rest

Incline dumbbell press
55(plate weight)*6 ten sets

Bent over rows
135*6 sets1-2
135*8 set 3

Super set 60 secs rest 

Db flys 
40(plate weight)*6 three sets

Cable flies
40*15
40*10
30*10

Ok this wasn't bad for the first go through except I need to move all my weights a little up. Going to add 5-10 lbs to the pull up, 5 on chest press, 20 on bent over row, and probably leave the flys alone since I'm moving up the chest press. feelin good!!

Ps thank for checking in guys and the support.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 2, 2011)

Altright quick update.  My chest is sooooorrrrre.  tris are sore and back is fine. food sucked yesterday my appitite is not as big as i need it to be and slamming food has gotten hard last couple weeks but i will try to pick it back up!!! Right now im wanting to be about 200 lbs by next summer.  So i have about 15 more pounds of lean muscle to put on.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 2, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Chest and back
> Wide grip pull ups
> Bw*6 ten sets
> 
> ...


 
Weights will come up!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 3, 2011)

Legs and abs
Squats
225*6 ten sets

Superset 60 secs rest

Seated leg curl
150*6 ten sets

Pt ball crunches left then right
3 sets of 20

Superset 60 secs rest

Leg adductors
60*15 three sets

Pt ball crunches with yellow band
Three sets of 10-15

Alright I was supposed to do deads but some one was using the rack...I waited an hour.  So I just did squats.  Also was supposed to do calf extensions but my ankle doesn't bend so that's out and I hate the addiction machine at my gym so I will prolly just do leg extensions again(my quads suck).


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 6, 2011)

Arms and shoulders
Dips
bw+35*6 ten sets

super set 60 secs rest

incline hammer curls
35*6 ten sets

Seated lateral raises
25*15 three sets

superset 60 secs rest

bent over lateral raises
15*15 three sets 

tricep push down
50*15 two sets 
50*12

inside curls
25*20 three sets

This was sundays workout felt good.  I slept on my shoulders wrong i actually had to get up in the meddle of the night cause the pain was so bad.  And todays work out was a little hard on the shoulders but i made it through.. hardest part is getting to the dip bars and the 35lb plate attached to me befeore 60 secs is up its like a race.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Arms and shoulders
> Dips
> bw+35*6 ten sets
> 
> ...


 

Looks like a solid workout 

tkae it easy on those shoulders!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 6, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Looks like a solid workout
> 
> tkae it easy on those shoulders!


 

Ill try!!! lol i have so many aches and pains(broken ankles, blown out knees, broken femur and broken colar bone) I never really change much if something hurts.  I just kinda keep going......


----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Ill try!!! lol i have so many aches and pains(broken ankles, blown out knees, broken femur and broken colar bone) I never really change much if something hurts. I just kinda keep going......



Just wait till your 50,  always something hurting  LOL


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 8, 2011)

back and chest
wide grip pull ups
bw*6 sets 1-5
bw+5*6 sets 6-10

super set 60 secs rest 

Incline chest press
60*6 sets 1-3
55*6 sets 4-10

flat bench flys 
35*6 three sets

superset 60 secs rest 

bent over rows 
145*6 two sets 
145*10 one set 

cable flys 
30*10 three sets with a two second squeeze at the end.

ok felt good on the pull up going to stick with the five lb addition. on chest press the sixies are a little tough to git up initially(no spotter) so i had to move back down or risk hurting my self in the later sets so i slowed the 55s down and went deeper into my chest to try and get the most out of it. Flys are fine. Bent over rows I am going to add another 10-20lbs.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 8, 2011)

Legs and Abs
dead lift
225*6 ten sets 

superset 60 secs rest

seated leg curl
150*6 ten sets 

pt ball crunches(left then right)
3 sets of 20

superset 60 secs rest

leg extensions
100*12 three sets

pt ball crunches with yellow band
3 sets of 10

TIME!!!! howd i doo..... going to move the deads up to 235 next go around and the seted leg curl to 160. and leg extensions to 110. I love doing deads for some reason i feel like im just building raw power doing those... not getting bigger just getting badder.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 13, 2011)

9-10 work out
Arms and shoulders

dips 
bw+35*6 ten sets

superset 60 secs rest

incline hammer curls
35*6 ten sets 

seated flys
20*15 three sets

superset 60 secs rest

bent over lateral raises
15*12 three sets 

tricep push down
50*15 three sets (oh man these last ones hurt so good)

curls 
20*20+ three sets

okay i had a guy com in and we got to talking i was supposed to go home after this but after sitting and talking for an hour i decided to do some shruggs and more standing curls.

barbel shrugs
225*12
315*12
405*8
315*10
225*10

standing curls
45*10

ok after that i had to leave... man I was sore till yesterday. I was supposed to have a work out yesterday but got stuck in a seminar for 6 hours and did not have the will power to make it in there after that.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 13, 2011)

back and chest

pullups-wide grip palms away
bw+5*6 sets 1-9
bw+10*6 set 10

superset 60 secs rest 

incline chest press
55*6 ten sets

bent over rows
155*8 two sets
155*10 last set

super set 

flat bench flys 
35*6 sets 1-2
35*8 set 3 

standing cable flys 
30*10 three sets with a 2 sec squeeze

I have nothing to say except that felt extremely good.. I am going to move all my weights up-pull ups going to +10lbs, incline going to 60, bent over row to 175 and flat bench flys to 40... On another note I was turned on to another type of training By CornishCelt and Kornfed called Dog crap training im sure a lot of you have heard of it but its new to me.  I can wait to start but not till after a couple more weeks of this cause im still seeing gains.


----------



## katt (Sep 13, 2011)

I think Gaz did the dog crap training way back when.....


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 13, 2011)

katt said:


> I think Gaz did the dog crap training way back when.....


 
Is Gaz another member??


----------



## katt (Sep 13, 2011)

Moderator... this is his journal title:

 Jim Wendler Worship and Obscure Exercises


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 13, 2011)

katt said:


> Moderator... this is his journal title:
> 
> Jim Wendler Worship and Obscure Exercises


 
Wow i checked out his log he has made some good progress over the last 7 years.  I wish i had pics of me from the 2003 you all would laugh hahah sitting at a soft 155(freshman in college lot of drinking and partying no lifting).  i could not get down to 155 to save my life now.  I could barely do a pull up...max bench was 135 as a senior in high school and that was the last time i max benched.  Tooo embarassing!!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2011)

workouts looking solid!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 14, 2011)

jagbender said:


> workouts looking solid!


 

Thanks they are getting there!!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 14, 2011)

The below is are updated pics. im in a contest on another forum figured i might aswell put them here also. So grab a popcorn and enjoy a good laugh at me going through what i think are bb poses


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 14, 2011)

legs and abs

Deads
245*6 ten sets

Superset 60 secs rest

seated leg curl
165*6 ten sets

leg extensions
110*12 three sets 

Superset 60 secs rest

PT ball crunches alternating
3 sets of 20

pt ball crunches with yellow band 
3 sets of 10

wow that facking hurt this time!!! my diet is still suffering but i got paid today so i will be going to the grocery store and trying to figure something out before i waste away from pulling 2000 calories a day and working my self into the dirt.  Lol i know what you thinking wast away but your alread a bean pole well im still over 180 and could easily drop down to 175 below that its gets tough now.  but quick recap I will not be moving up in weight next time that like i said HURT after i got done doing this i had very little energy left(bad bfast).


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 16, 2011)

Arms and delts

dips
bw+45*6 sets 1-9
bw+45*10 set 10

superset 60 secs rest 

Incline DB curls
35*6 ten sets

lateral raises
20*15 three sets

superset 60 secs rest

bent over lateral raises
15*15 three sets 

standing db curls
20*20+ three sets

tricep push down rope
40*15 
40*14
40*12

Alright on dips i went up!!! and after the tenth set i think that i might have to move up again.  I still felt strong at the end of the tenth set though im not real sure how im going to start attaching dumbells (ill figure it out). and incline curls well they are getting alot easier but no way im ready to move up to 40.  lateral raises funny thing is im not used to doin more than like 6-8 reps per set on those so the 15 rep sets kick my ass!I have to go through this a min of two more times.  I highly reconmend German volume training for any one who has hit a platue.  I started out 2 months ago doing assisted dips -25 ten by ten to doing weighted dips +45 six by ten and still going up.....


----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2011)

use plates







YouTube Video


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 19, 2011)

jagbender said:


> use plates


 
yeah im useing plates now I just figured it might be easier to attach one dumbell than two plates.  im on a time constraint I have to get from one side of the gym to the other in 60 secs as it is i make on to the dip bars with about 10 secs to spare lol.  but i think your right a dumbell between my legs might be less comfortable than plates.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 19, 2011)

chest and back
pullups
bw+10 ten sets

superset 60 secs rest 

incline dumbell press
55*6 ten sets(still feels easy but i cant seem to move up to the sixties)

bent over row
175*8-10 three sets

superset 60 secs rest

flat bench flys
40*6 three sets

cable flys with a 2 sec pause
30*10 three sets 

Alright I barely made it through the pullups last couple reps were pretty sloppy.  the chest press i want to move up but cant seem to the 55 are pretty easy but the 60s are just out of reach WTF! and i moved up in the flys so that felt good and also the row.  I have legs tomorrow woot woot....!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 19, 2011)

alright this journal could use a little motivation






YouTube Video


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2011)

ok I can honestly say I've NEVER done back and chest on the same day.. geez.. what prompted you to do that insane thing?   LOL


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 19, 2011)

katt said:


> ok I can honestly say I've NEVER done back and chest on the same day.. geez.. what prompted you to do that insane thing?   LOL



Hahah German volume training told me I have to...  Im in the phase two.  I think I'm going to switch to dog crap in a week or so now.  And I've seen your back don't lie you'd kill a chest back day


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 20, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> chest and back
> pullups
> bw+10 ten sets
> 
> ...


 
i dont know why but my edit button doesnt work right now.  the top under pullups is supposed to (bw+10*6 ten sets)


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 20, 2011)

legs and abs

deads
245*6 sets 1-5
255*6 sets 6-9
265*7 set 10

superset 60 secs rest

seated leg curl
165*6 ten sets

leg extensions
110*15 three sets

superset 60 secs rest

pt ball crunches(alternating )
3 sets of 20

weighted pt ball crunches
2 sets of 10 

wow that felt amazeing. I went up in my deads and should have gone up in leg curl I think i can pull 180*6 ten sets. Leg extension I will probably move up also. The only issue i had was my hip was hurting pretty bad after the last rep on the deads I just had to stay not moving for a couple secs after setting the weight down and all was good.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> yeah im useing plates now I just figured it might be easier to attach one dumbell than two plates. im on a time constraint I have to get from one side of the gym to the other in 60 secs as it is i make on to the dip bars with about 10 secs to spare lol. but i think your right a dumbell between my legs might be less comfortable than plates.


 

yeah I DB would be uncomfortable  LOL


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 22, 2011)

Arms and shoulders
dips
bw+50*6 ten sets(last set i did 10 reps)

superset 60 secs rest

incline bench curls
40*6 ten sets

lateral raises
20*15 three sets 

superset 60 secs rest

Seated bent over lateral raises
15*15 three sets

tricep push down rope
40*20
40*15
40*15

standing ddb curls
25*20 two sets

ez-bar curl
65*10 slow OUCH! one set

Ok I honestly feel like im getting bigger weekly now.  its seems that if i do chest back day one, legs abs day 2, rest day three, arms and delts day four, rest day five I see more gains than doing three days in a row and one rest day.  I just hate days where i dont get to go to the gym..  I feel worse all day, confidence is down,  but my gains seem to be going up.  Also I will be adding test suspension to my prework out and lowering my test e dose to more of a trt dose 300 a week.  This should be a fun expirement!!!!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 22, 2011)

you get cardio in on your non lifting days? 

it help me keep the good feeling when not lifting


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 23, 2011)

jagbender said:


> you get cardio in on your non lifting days?
> 
> it help me keep the good feeling when not lifting


 
I dont do much cardio any more.  I used to cause I used to play sports but i cant run any more so sports are out and hiking doesnt really require any cardio at all.  and its the pump that makes me feel good about myself now.
I have been looking at fixed gear bikes lately(last couple days) to try and get into something that involves cardio.  but im a couple months from being able to buy one.  but your right my cardio sucks for a healthy guy my age.  and i need to get on it.. thats what i love about ironmagazine I know what i should be doing and you guys give me that kick in the ass by asking me why im not.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 25, 2011)

Chest and Back
Incline chest press
55*6 ten sets

Superset 60 secs rest

Wide grip Pull ups 
Bw+10*6 ten sets

Flat bench flys
40*6 three sets 

Superset 60 secs rest 

Bent over rows
185*6 three sets

Peck deck
130*10 three sets

Wide lat pull down 
90*20 three sets 

Shoulder was on the Frits as usual but other than that felt good.. Deads tomorrow!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 25, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I dont do much cardio any more. I used to cause I used to play sports but i cant run any more so sports are out and hiking doesnt really require any cardio at all. and its the pump that makes me feel good about myself now.
> I have been looking at fixed gear bikes lately(last couple days) to try and get into something that involves cardio. but im a couple months from being able to buy one. but your right my cardio sucks for a healthy guy my age. and i need to get on it.. thats what i love about ironmagazine I know what i should be doing and you guys give me that kick in the ass by asking me why im not.


 

I started riding my trike 1-1-10 and I now have 3072 miles on it. When I first started riding again I could barley ride 4-5 miles @ 10 MPH. now I ride 15.25 miles in less that an hour,  3 x a week and some weekends I go and ride 30-35 miles for grins. 

the road bikes hurt my butt and my hands go numb so I got into the recumbents. 


here is my la z boy on rails


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 26, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I started riding my trike 1-1-10 and I now have 3072 miles on it. When I first started riding again I could barley ride 4-5 miles @ 10 MPH. now I ride 15.25 miles in less that an hour, 3 x a week and some weekends I go and ride 30-35 miles for grins.
> 
> the road bikes hurt my butt and my hands go numb so I got into the recumbents.
> 
> ...


 
I saw that on your log I was wondering if you were scared that cars wouldnt see you.. and wow 35 miles thats a haul!!!! i used to do a lot of mt biking but after 35 miles your right my ass would feel like I spent the night in prision the next day.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 26, 2011)

Did an arm work out this weekend and forgot to log it hopefully i remember it

over head tricep push
85*15 three sets

reverse grip curls ezbar
45*20 three sets 

skull crushers
65*15 three sets

pull downs palms facing me
110*20 three sets

Incline chest press machine 
90*15 three sets

tricep pushdown v bar
30*20 three sets

curl machine
30* what ever i had left three sets...

I think that all of it im not real sure. I dont usually fly by the seat of my pants in the weight room. also got some new pic for you guys after that lifting session.. keep in mind im still at the gym so Im pumped, I shrink when i leave


----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I saw that on your log I was wondering if you were scared that cars wouldnt see you.. and wow 35 miles thats a haul!!!! i used to do a lot of mt biking but after 35 miles your right my ass would feel like I spent the night in prision the next day.


 
I have two  red 5 light LED's on the back, a flag and three white 5 LED lights on the front, and dual rear mirrors. and a 120 Db siren / horn. 

All that but the biggest safety device on the bike is my eyes and ears!   

3000 miles and I have only had to stop for a dumb ass once.  

A lot of people tell me they see me riding a lot so I know they "see" me  LOL 

Here in FL we have to watch out for the Purple hairs, snowbirds  and texters.    knock on wood been pretty safe so far


----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Did an arm work out this weekend and forgot to log it hopefully i remember it
> 
> over head tricep push
> 85*15 three sets
> ...


 

Can see a difference in your pics!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanx man!!!! im having a great time lifting right now.  

alright i am changing my expirement for my rats.  Im going to lower a the test e dose to 300mg and start pinning 50mg test suspension in the morn on work out days...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 27, 2011)

legs and abs today!
deads
265*6 ten sets

superset 60 secs rest

seated leg curl
180*6 ten sets

leg estensions
110*15 three sets

superset 60 secs rest

pt ball crunches
3 sets of 20 

ok this facking killed me today! I dont know if it was that i didnt drink enough water before or what but I almost did not finish and i usually do a little more on the abs at the end but could not I was getting close to lights out.. starting to feel a plateau so im going to switchmy lifting to a straight volume light weight approach untill the end of the comp then i think i need to take a week off. Ive been going pretty hard for the last four months.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

ther is a fine line between pushing hard and overtraining! 

I have crossed that line and it is NO fun


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> ther is a fine line between pushing hard and overtraining!
> 
> I have crossed that line and it is NO fun


 
thats why today im not doin anything






YouTube Video


----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> thats why today im not doin anything


 


I hear you there I took off Sunday and Monday.

But I kicked my own ass today on squats


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 29, 2011)

Alright quick update on my rats gear.. Im running a lower dose about 1.5 ml of test e 250(QV) a week which makes it in the cruise range and and also 50 ml of testosterone susp (Orgain-testogain) on work out days and man they are rockin and rollin right now on day three of new regiment.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 29, 2011)

Wham bam thank you mam!!!
chest and tris

incline chest press machine(plate weigh)
110*20 four sets

skull crushers
50*20 four sets

Incline flys
25*15 four sets

over head tri extensions(DB)
60*20 four sets

standing flys(cables starting high finishing low)
30*20 four sets

superset 60 secs rest

tricep push down rope
40*20 three sets
30*20 one set(ran outta gas)

wow cam outta the gym looking and feeling great.... as for the expirement the test susp is quickly becoming a favorite among my rats.  and its not secret i switched to a traditional volume work out and im feeling good again.  Lifting heavy on german volume training is extremely brutal.  i know ive said it before but man even thinking about it again makes me feel sick..  its mostly the deads.  for any one reading this I definately reconmend doing german volume training for a couple months or how ever long you can last.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 3, 2011)

Bis and back

bent over rows
135*15 four sets

revers grip curls
45*20 four sets

lat pull down
110*20 four sets

bent over curls
25*15-20 four sets

parrallel grip pul down
90*15 four sets 

curl machine (one arm at a time)
20*10-15 four sets 

straight arm push down 
40*15-20 four sets

I think that was the whole work out??? IDK cause i did it on sat and did not have a chance to fill it in.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 3, 2011)

solid workouts    they look in top gear


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Jag. BTW Kats right your going to have to change your journal name soon.


Legs and shoulders

squats
235*10 four sets

db shoulder press
50*10
55*10
60*8
65*7

leg press machine
180*10
270*10
360*8
450*8

db lateral raises 
35*10 three sets

superset 30 secs rest 

BB front raises
45*10 three sets(should have done more weight)

bent over rear delt raises
20*10 three sets- these always crack me up that they can hurt so bad with no weight!?!?

leg curl
150*15 three sets 

lateral raises(cable)
20*10 three sets

and im spent!!! man i need a break, some nice slap dick workouts are over due
.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 4, 2011)

chest and tris

chest press machine
90*20
110*15
140*15
180*8
180*6

dips
bw+55*6 three sets
bw*15 three sets

incline flys
25*10
30*10
35*10

skull crushers
50*15
60*15
65*15

standing flys(doing a 6 count out and 2 count contraction)
30*15 three sets 

tricep push down 
30*20
30*15 two more

that was a little lazier than usual but still felt it.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 6, 2011)

bis and back

bent over rows
135*15
145*15
155*10
175*8
185*8
135*15

hammer grip pullups 
bw*15
bw+10*10 three sets 
bw*10 two sets

reverse grip curls and curls(easybar curls)
50*10 reverse-change grip-50*10... did three sets those god dam hurt

wide grip pull down
90*20
110*15
110*10 two sets

lat push down
80*15
90*15 three sets 

incline dumbel curls
I did something interesting that killed also.  revers grip curl+hammer curl+regular curl=1 rep
25*5 two sets 
20*5 two sets
15*5 two sets

good work out didnt take long either... on a side not there was a 61 year old man dead lifting 495 five times at the gym today.. and that fucking awesome.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 6, 2011)

See us old men can lift!  LOL 

Love thoses reverse grip curls.  I have a Supra bar and you can roll your wrists through the curl.  very interesting


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 12, 2011)

Alright here was the final pic and the end of my first blast on my first cycle. I am in the middle of a two week break from lifting then I will start light lifting and getting ready for my next blast and heavy lifting bulker hoping to put on another 15-20 like i just did. IM TIRED OF BEING BELOW POUNDS!

also I know im making a stupid face I cant help it im kinda stupid


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

more abs  and chest definition for sure!

keep SFW!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks jag! will do


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Dec 8, 2011)

Alright I lost ten lbs god dam it.  Time to start eating like a champ again.  Seems that my body just doesn't want to keep gains with out eating like a sav.  I've still been lifting at least 5 days a week.  And have been losing weight I'm about to start blasting so with test at 750 primo at 200 and maybe some tne we will see.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 11, 2012)

Prizes I like prizes!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 11, 2012)

Chest and tris
Incline chest press machine 
90*15
180*10
200*10
220*10
230*9

Over head tri extension (dumbbell)
80*10
90*10
100*10
110*9

Rest of the work out is about slow movements and feeling the muscle tighten and working the whole rang of motion.

Bench press machine
90*10
100*10
110*8

Tricep push down
70*10
90*10
100*10
110*10

Decline bench machine
70*10
90*10
110*10
120*10

Standing flys
30*10 four sets

Tricep push down rope
70*10 three sets

I got some advice from a buddy of mine at the gym who is also a trainer and he said to do what I've emplimented which is slowing down the movement and concentrating on the muscle contraction.  It has really made a difference.  If your reading thanks ken!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 11, 2012)

1-9 food
4 eggs and potatoes
Shake
One chicken breast and 2 cupscooked brown rice
One chicken breast and two cups cooked brown rice 2 hours later
Two bean burritos 
Three beef tacos
Weight gainer
Bed time


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 11, 2012)

1-10 food
4 eggs and potatoes
Shake
Peanut butter English muffin
Tom kah soup with prawns and calamari
Bowl of fiber one cereal
Three pieces of pizza(man I hate my self)
Tri tip
Weight gainer
Bed time


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 11, 2012)

Brunch sandwich had a busy morn so this is the first meal.  Don't worry I'll finish strong.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 12, 2012)

Legs
Standing Squats
45*20
135*10
225*10
275*10
315*10

Horizontal squat machine (droppin below the knee and half up)
180*12 two sets
180*13
180*14

Laying Leg curls
100*10 four sets 

Leg extensions(with a pause at the top)
60*10
70*10 three sets

On all the exercises except the squats I was taking 60 secs rest in between sets and concentrating on slow movements.  On standing squats I was concentrating on not collapsing =]


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 12, 2012)

Food 1-11
Shake
Turkey sandwich
Tri tip and bowl of brown rice 
Bowl of fiber one cereal
Chicken breast an brown rice
Weight gainer before bed 

man I was busy as all hell at work today and my eating was just not on point I need more food.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 12, 2012)

Me staring down the squat rack think I'm tough(I'm a little delusional)


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 12, 2012)

Half eaten breakfast.  I put these pics of food up so people know I actually eat all this stuff.  The most common response I get when I tell people my diet is "your lieing no way you eat all that".


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 12, 2012)

If anyone has any advice or criticism for a skinny guy that doesnt think he knows it all trying to gain weight throw it at me!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 12, 2012)

no help here  I have been on a perma cut  LOL


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 12, 2012)

Haha thanks jag!!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 13, 2012)

1-12 food
Shake
10-12 oz Steak and brown rice
Pb&j three table spoons pb
6 fried eggs
Chicken breast and asparagus
Weight gainer
Another light food day =-/.  The protien was high enough but the calories and carbs were not where I wanted them.

Went grocery shopping last night picked up 20lbs of chicken breast, 10 dozen eggs, 10 lb sack of potatoes, 3 lbs of asparagus and a the big thing of whey protien that Cyto sells I don't remember how many lbs.  still got a bunch of brown rice left from my last sack.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 13, 2012)

Awww my favoright day back day

Wide grip pull ups
3 sets of 12

Bent over rows
135*15
185*10
195*10
205*10

Bent over rows reverse grip
185*10
205*10
225*8 only six were good though.  I got a wild hair on my ass decided to try to move up worked well I think

Mercury starters(dumb bell rows)
100*10
110*10 three sets

High row machine
180*10
250*10
270*10
270- did some more halfersjust to squeeze the back some more 

Wide grip lat pull downs
120*10 three sets I was pretty beat by time I got here

Straight arm push down squeezing the lats
75*10 three sets

I love back day I always leave the gym feeling so pumped all over!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 13, 2012)

I need to pick up an ai again I guess.  I'm getting acne on the back and wasn't before so the smarter more expierenced guy on the board told me its probably my e levels and seeing as how I stopped taking adex a while back they are more than likely right


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 14, 2012)

1-13 food
Shake after work out
Chicken breast asparagus brown rice
English muffin 2 tbl peanut butter and some jelly
Chicken breast asparagus brown rice
6 eggs
10 oz steak, four cheese pasta, prawns, broccoli

Forgot the shake before bed


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 14, 2012)

Chest and tris

Incline chest machine plate weighted
90*20
180*10
230*10
250*9
270*8

Over head tris dumbbell
60*20
100*10
110*10
125*8 had a spotter that helped me get the last two 

Bench press machine( wide grip)
70*10
80*10
90*10
110*10
120*8 these freakin hurt

Tricep push down bar
100*10
110*10
120*10
130*10
Those are on a machine with two pulleys an physics tells me that compared to a single pulley they are half the weight.

Decline bench machine plate weighted
70*10
90*10
100*10
110*10

Rope tricep push down
40*10 four sets

Standing cable flys
30*10 three sets

All the exercises except for the first two were slow 2-4 second counts with a paused squeeze. And I feel pretty dang good about them.  Still got a long way to go to reach my goals.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice looking workouts. can you get bloodwork to check your E levels? 

Mine were great Doc said  4 months till next appt so I am going to bump my test and anastrozone 
300 mg wk tesc C 
3 mg anastrozole 

I was 140 mg tesc C 
1.75 mg Anastrozole 
Levels 
test 900
e 28

I think 3 mg a week will be enough


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah last time I had to do a fasting blood test and they showed up.  But I just bought formeron for an AI any way cause the better guys on here told me to again and it would help. Only cost me 10 bucks haha.  And a call from my doc telling me to get off the juice


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 14, 2012)

And anastrozol is pretty mild on the body from what I've read.  You could easily run 1mg eod.  If not effective enough there is always a suicide inhibitor.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 16, 2012)

1-14 food
Weight gainer 
6 eggs
1 and half chicken breast asparagus potatoes
Home made beef chili 
1and half chicken breast asparagus potatoes 
Weight gainer

Had four beer and chips today also watching the game
I don't think I'm eating enough food because I'm just not gaining.  It really hard to eat more than this especially at work during the week when I'm supposed to be working not jus eating all day.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 16, 2012)

Shoulders and bi's

Seated military press
95*10
115*10
135*8
155*6 I should have done more but with out a spotter it's a little scary

Preacher curls
65*8 four sets my biceps were still sore from back day

Seated shoulder press db
50*10
60*10
65*8 I wanted to go to 70 but I just did not have it in me.

Concentration curls
25*8 four sets

Lateral raises 
25*10 one set

Every thing is still slow (2-4 sec counts) and on biceps with a squeeze at the top.  I left early very rarely do I not have to motivation to work out but Sunday I just felt beat down.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 16, 2012)

Been thinking about running ghrp-6 and cjc 1295 and am really lookin for in put if any one has any info or can point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated.

Also as usual any one has any advice for me and what I'm currently doing or doing wrong I'm all ears.  

My goals are to gain weight working around my injuries.  Advanced arthreitus in my left ankle with 10% of normal movement, plate and seven pins in hip only hurts when I get above 300 lbs on reads or squats, and a colar bone that wasn't put back together after a being broken in three spots causes a shoulder droop.  But any braces or form advice for exercises is appreciated.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 16, 2012)

1-15 food 
Weight gainer 
6 eggs
Popcorn and candy at the movies
Whole wheat Spaghetti and beef
Whole wheat spaghetti and beef two hours later
Protien shake 

Missed a meal today.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 16, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> 1-14 food
> Weight gainer
> 6 eggs
> 1 and half chicken breast asparagus potatoes
> ...


 
What do you do for work? Also your missing alot of essential foods. Do you need some pointers on diet?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sidney said:


> What do you do for work? Also your missing alot of essential foods. Do you need some pointers on diet?


 
yes I would love some pointers on diet!

I am an insurance agent basically im making calls all day its hard to eat when im supposed to be on the phone trying to sell. but any advice you could give would be nice. 

Just for reference. my supps right now. are hemo rage ultra, creatine mono, multivitamin, I also use optimum hydro as a post work out, and have a whey protien by cyto. 

I usually make a lot of food at once durring dinner so i can eat it the next day also. but i try to get down at least six eggs, two shakes(after work out and before bed) an english muffin with peanut butter and jelly and three seperate meals(usually consisting of the same thing). today for my two meals at work I brought two chicken breast about three cups potatoes and asparagus(not each meal total).

and I am on gear. Fix me please.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 17, 2012)

1-16 food
6 eggs
english muffin 2 table spoons peanut butter and a little jelly.
Whole wheat pasta seperated out two and a half meals1.2lbs ground beaf and four cups pasta.
chicken breast, potatoes and asparagus
whey protien before bed


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 17, 2012)

Legs
Squats
135*10
225*10
275*8
315*8
335*8 first two were garbage i was afraid to get down cause its the first time ive tried this weight.

horizantal squat machine(basically working from below chair position to just above it)
185*10 
super set
laying leg curl
90*10
I did both these with a four second count both ways and they hurt hahah.

leg extensions
80*8 four sets. 2 second count and 2 second pause up at the top.

the slower leg movements have been kicking my ass and my legs are starting to look completely different. Like actual in shape legs.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 17, 2012)

I received my foremeron today in the mail and I ordered it on Friday so it cam pretty fast.  Now hopefully it will drop my e levels and help me get rid of the acne.  I'm still looking into ghrp and cjc1295 to run looks to be pretty cost effective actually.  With undeniable benefits.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 17, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> And anastrozol is pretty mild on the body from what I've read. You could easily run 1mg eod. If not effective enough there is always a suicide inhibitor.


 at my age I need to take it easy on my body  LOL


----------



## Sidney (Jan 17, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> yes I would love some pointers on diet!
> 
> I am an insurance agent basically im making calls all day its hard to eat when im supposed to be on the phone trying to sell. but any advice you could give would be nice.
> 
> ...


 

Alright buddy.  Regardless of your metabolism I am worried about your cholesterol. Your going to have to build up to eating alot of food but for your first meal you'd be better of with  lets say 2 scoops of wheyor 12 egg whites, a bagel and 2 tbsp of all natural peanut butter.  Meal two  could be  two scoops of whey with 3/4 cups of oats and a banana. Meal three, 6 oz chicken(cooked) 1 cup of brown rice. meal 4: 6 oz lean beef and a cup of rice. Postworkout meal- whenever that is 2 scoops of whey and a bagel/soda/ fat free candy. (60 grams simple carbs). Last meal 2 scoops of whey and two tbsp of all natural pb. This would be a place to start. jsut an example.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sidney said:


> Alright buddy. Regardless of your metabolism I am worried about your cholesterol. Your going to have to build up to eating alot of food but for your first meal you'd be better of with lets say 2 scoops of wheyor 12 egg whites, a bagel and 2 tbsp of all natural peanut butter. Meal two could be two scoops of whey with 3/4 cups of oats and a banana. Meal three, 6 oz chicken(cooked) 1 cup of brown rice. meal 4: 6 oz lean beef and a cup of rice. Postworkout meal- whenever that is 2 scoops of whey and a bagel/soda/ fat free candy. (60 grams simple carbs). Last meal 2 scoops of whey and two tbsp of all natural pb. This would be a place to start. jsut an example.


 
this seems like less food than what im eating currently? I hear what you are saying about the cholesterol though i was worried about that to.

my chicken breast are from costco and are about 10-12 ounces(those chickens are probably running more gear than me).

but yesterday went like this.

pre work out drink+creatine and 20 mgs dbol
work out 4:30 am
post work out shake-6:30
8:30 english muffin tb spoons peanut butter and some jelly
10-11 one 10-012 chicken breast, one whole small potato worth of potatoes and asparagus 10 skinny stalks(took and hour to eat cause i was working also)
2-3 20 mgs dbol+same as above
5:00 6 whole eggs(im sure thats where your worried about my cholesteral I just cant bring my self to dump out those delicious yolks, guess i have to start.
7:00 two beef and cheese burritos. 8-10 ounce of lean ground beef drainded and 5 oz cheddar cheese
8:30 shake and sleepy time.

Ill run your suggestion tomorrow though and see how it goes.  thanks for the advice. I just have to go the the store and pick up some bannas and bagels.  When you say 3/4 a cup oates is that cooked or dry?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 18, 2012)

Back day woot woot

wide grip chinups hahah chinups
3 sets of ten thesse are getting real easy

bent over rows
135*12
185*10
205*8
225*8 (moven on up to the east side)

bent over rows revers grip
205*10
225*8

mercury starters
90*10 easy peezy
100*10
110*10 ouch

high row
180*10 slow
230*10 two sets slow and squeezing
270*10 fast and jerking around but gotem

wide grip pull down
90*10 four sets slow and squeezing

latisimus push down
70*10 sow ans squeezing

well my back looked good pumped today.  Aside form the red elevated subsideing acne.  but the work out felt good and im still getting stronger and the work outs are great.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sidney said:


> Alright buddy.  Regardless of your metabolism I am worried about your cholesterol. Your going to have to build up to eating alot of food but for your first meal you'd be better of with  lets say 2 scoops of wheyor 12 egg whites, a bagel and 2 tbsp of all natural peanut butter.  Meal two  could be  two scoops of whey with 3/4 cups of oats and a banana. Meal three, 6 oz chicken(cooked) 1 cup of brown rice. meal 4: 6 oz lean beef and a cup of rice. Postworkout meal- whenever that is 2 scoops of whey and a bagel/soda/ fat free candy. (60 grams simple carbs). Last meal 2 scoops of whey and two tbsp of all natural pb. This would be a place to start. jsut an example.



Alright I went though the macros of my diet and I am way to high on the protien side and to low on the carb side which is where what you suggested majorly differs.  I don't really think I need to be eating over 400 grams of protien and I about 300 carbs and that should probably be more like 4-500.  I think yours is a little higher in calories also.  I'm going to eat your outline tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 18, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Alright I went though the macros of my diet and I am way to high on the protien side and to low on the carb side which is where what you suggested majorly differs. I don't really think I need to be eating over 400 grams of protien and I about 300 carbs and that should probably be more like 4-500. I think yours is a little higher in calories also. I'm going to eat your outline tomorrow for sure.


 
If you can eat that much protein that is fine. How tall are you and how much do you weight? age? MOst of your meals need to be lean meats( chicken, tuna, tilapia. grains( oatmeal, whole wheat bread, brown rice, sweet potatos)  healthy fats(almonds, all natural peanut butter, olive oil). I'd stick to one red meat meal a day of leaner cut of beef( sirloin, 90-93% lean ground beef.) Also Have you considered eating before you workout in the morning? what does you work outs consist of? how often? lifting split?


----------



## Sidney (Jan 18, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> this seems like less food than what im eating currently? I hear what you are saying about the cholesterol though i was worried about that to.
> 
> my chicken breast are from costco and are about 10-12 ounces(those chickens are probably running more gear than me).
> 
> ...


 
See bold... Make that 1 cup measured dry. You seem to have a bigger appetitie then I expected, which is good!!


----------



## Sidney (Jan 18, 2012)

Better quality foods are going to bring you better results! I'd rather you eat 6000 calories of clean healthy food. This way you keep your health in check as well as grow!!!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sidney said:


> If you can eat that much protein that is fine. How tall are you and how much do you weight? age? MOst of your meals need to be lean meats( chicken, tuna, tilapia. grains( oatmeal, whole wheat bread, brown rice, sweet potatos)  healthy fats(almonds, all natural peanut butter, olive oil). I'd stick to one red meat meal a day of leaner cut of beef( sirloin, 90-93% lean ground beef.) Also Have you considered eating before you workout in the morning? what does you work outs consist of? how often? lifting split?



I'm 28yrs  5'11" 183 but apparently have the metabolism of a horse.  I alternate my carbs between whole wheat pasta, brown rice and russet potatoes. And eat mostly chicken breast for meat-all that stuff is cheap same with eggs 5 dozen for 5 dollar.  I also just found sour dough bagels with 20 grams protein! I was eat asparagus cause it also is high in protien and glutamine.

It's hard for me to eat in the morn cause well it 4:30 am haha but a banana and peanut butter should work I like the pre work out cause it is loaded with caffeine and helps me get ready to lift.

Lifting goes 4 day split 
Legs 
Back
Chest and tris 
Bis and shoulders


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 18, 2012)

You can check out the weight and the how above as far as lifting I think I lift pretty hard and see a difference in the mirror but the weight just isn't there.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 19, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> You can check out the weight and the how above as far as lifting I think I lift pretty hard and see a difference in the mirror but the weight just isn't there.


 
Have you considered lifting after work?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sidney said:


> Have you considered lifting after work?


 
I got a kid and another on the way I have no time after work. haha or ever. All my spare time is with my kid or in the gym which is really me making time at this point.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 19, 2012)

Here are some updated pics of me for any one thats wants a good laugh  check out that bacne (whistling) hopefully the AI makes it subside to early to tell.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 19, 2012)

And here is one more of my legs(keep in mind this is coming back from a really atrified state.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sidney said:


> Have you considered lifting after work?


 
I wanted to let you know also I am gaining weight just not like I think I should be.  I gain about 2-3 lbs a month and dont put on much fat.  but people on here talk about gaining ten lbs a month and 20 lbs in 2 months.  and im just not doing that.  but I guess i should be happy with gaining what I am.  I just want to make sure im doing everything right.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 19, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I got a kid and another on the way I have no time after work.  haha or ever.  All my spare time is with my kid



Good man, skinny. Keep it up. As long as you're choosing to workout, that's half the battle. Besides, you're going to need the strentgh & endurance in a few years anyway, just to keep up with those rugrats!

Just keep pushing!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 19, 2012)

Chest and tris
incline chest press machine plate weighted 
90*15
180*10
230*10
270*7- could have dont more but wanted to try to move up
290*3should not have done these this hurt my injured shoulder

over head tri extension dumbell
90*10
100*10 three sets I moved up to 125 last week but the shoulder was not feeling good after the incline chest press machine

bench machine(wide grip concentrating on making my chest burn)
100*15 four sets 3 second count up and down

flat bar push downs
90*10 two sets 4 second counts and a squeeze
90*8 two sets 4 second counts god these burn and a squeeze.  i wanted to continue at ten reps but couldnt

pec deck
50*10 four sets 2 second counts and a squeeze

rope push down
40*12
30*12 and i left my tris were definately spent

feeling really good after my work outs right now.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 19, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Good man, skinny. Keep it up. As long as you're choosing to workout, that's half the battle. Besides, you're going to need the strentgh & endurance in a few years anyway, just to keep up with those rugrats!
> 
> Just keep pushing!


 

Thanks man will do.  You guys help me stay on the right track thats for sure.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 19, 2012)

Coming right along


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 19, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Coming right along



Thanks jag.  Another 6 years I might actually have some size on me hahah.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 19, 2012)

1-18 food
Post work out shake
English muffin 2 tbs peanut butter and some jelly
1 and half chicken breast asparagus and potatoes 
Missed a meal working
Bagel 2tbs peanut butter and whey protien
Two beef and cheese burritos
Shake bed time


----------



## jagbender (Jan 19, 2012)

I have size and shape. Round is a shape right. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hahaha yup!  To bad skinny isnt one.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 19, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I wanted to let you know also I am gaining weight just not like I think I should be. I gain about 2-3 lbs a month and dont put on much fat. but people on here talk about gaining ten lbs a month and 20 lbs in 2 months. and im just not doing that. but I guess i should be happy with gaining what I am. I just want to make sure im doing everything right.


 
they may gain 10-20lbs but not all of that is muscle. what are you running


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 20, 2012)

750 test e week
200 primo a week got it for free 
And just started dbol again mid week last week.  I'm comming off in about a month and going to run pct and start a cjc ghrp bridge to my next cycle.  Just to see how fun that stuff can be


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 20, 2012)

1-19 food
Banana, 2 tbs peanut butter
Bagel, 2 tbs peanut butter whey shake life savers
1.5 chicken breast potatoes 
2 tbs peanut butter
1.5 chicken breast potatoes and sobe
Whey shake apple
Pizza -  I know this was not part of the diet plan hahah but my daughter is sick and wanted pizza and I did not feel like cooking again
Whey shake
 I was still above 300 for protien got a lot more carbs down and calories up today!


----------



## Sidney (Jan 20, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> 1-19 food
> Banana, 2 tbs peanut butter
> Bagel, 2 tbs peanut butter whey shake life savers
> 1.5 chicken breast potatoes
> ...


 
Looks better! Headed in the right direction.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bis and shoulders
Seated military press
95*10
115*10
135*10
145*8

Preacher curl ez bar 
65*10 four sets slow and squeezing

Barbell shrugs 
225*10
315*10
365*8
225*12

Concentration cuts
25*10 four sets

Arnold press
40*10 four sets 
Super set
Bent over lateral raises
25*10 four sets

Revers grip curls ez bar 
45*10 four sets

Curl machine
50*10 two sets 

For biceps I've really been reducing the weight and trying to get more isolated motions.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 21, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Bis and shoulders
> Seated military press
> 95*10
> 115*10
> ...


 
A recommendation would be to do yoru shoulder workout competely then do biceps.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sidney said:


> A recommendation would be to do yoru shoulder workout competely then do biceps.



I can try that my bis at small maybe that will help.  My shoulders can do more weight but I have and injury that I adjetated on chest and tricep day.  

Should I do the same for chest and tri day.  Do all my chest exercises and then work my tris.  I was looking at it like I was giving my muscles a little chance to rest while doing other exercises and then hitting them again.  But I could see the benefit of Doing it all at once.

I was also told to try doing leg extensions before squats and go a little lighter on squats and I could see some benefit in that.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for your help also.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 22, 2012)

Legs
Squats
135*15
225*10
275*10 two sets
Super set
Leg press machine ( plate weight)
180*15
270*10 three sets

Leg curl
100*10 three sets
90*10
Super set
Leg extensions
70*10 four sets with 2 second pauses

All exercises including squats were really slow.  I think the slower movements have really been helping my exercises.  And the super sets today were murder.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 22, 2012)

Food 1-21
Banana bagel 2 tbs peanut butter and whey shake
1/2 can tuna and saltines
Chicken breast brown rice two tortillas cheese
Same as above
Apple 2 tbs peanut butter and shake
Tri tip brown rice 
Bed time


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 25, 2012)

Alright I'm back!
Back day

Pull up wide grip
2 sets of 10
1 set of 12

Bent over rows 
135*15
185*10
205*10
225*8
245*6

Reverse grip bent over rows 
205*10
225*10 I don't know why theses are easier they just are.

Dumbbell row
90*10
100*10
110*10
110*10

High row machine plate weight
180*10
230*10 two sets
280*8

Lat push down(straight arm push down)
90*10 three sets
Superset
Wide grip pull down
90*10 three sets

TIME!  How'd I do.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 25, 2012)

Chest and tris
Incline chest press machine
90*15
180*10
230*10
270*6

Bench press machine wide grip
100*10 four sets(chest was burning hahah)

decline chest press machine
70*10
90*10
110*10
It's a lot different doing all your chest exercises back to back

Over head tris dumbbell
90*10
100*10 two sets

Flat bar tricep push down
100*10 four sets

Okay so if I do all my chest exercises first my tris are pretty tired by time I get to them. But today's work out felt good and I was pretty pumped after. Btw I'm up a couple pounds how to be in the 190 range in a month.  Should be pretty doable!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 26, 2012)

Food 1-25 forgot to post the last couple days
Banana peanut butter
English muffin peanut butter jelly whey shake
Whole wheat spaghetti 8oz ground beef/turkey mix
5oz steak 4oz chicken breast cheese rice
8egg whites bowl of smacks cereal
Can of tuna mixed with mayo and eaten with saltines
Whey shake before bed

Haha that was a lot of food now that I look back at it.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thought I'd throw a little review of some supps for you guys also.

100% whey- Cytosport- it's a pretty simple product 80% concentrated whey and 20% isolate 75 serving per bag(27g protien) and cost 36 dollars at Costco-  I like the taste I had some really bad ones though.  It mixes well with a shaker cup no lumps remain(I mix all my shakes with 500ml or about 17 oz milk).  With out a shaker cup it can have some small lumps.  I would get the product every time if costco always had it but they don't.

Platinum hydro builder-by ON- 20servings per bag(30grams protien) and 29 dollars.  this is a little more complex it's got regular whey hydro whey creapure creatine.  Creapep.  Blah blah blah.  Its marketed as a post work out supp and comes with a lot of micronized ingredients which the is kind of like pre digested or more broken down.  I personally feel after using it that the product is just meant to sell by throwing a bunch of new stuff in one container.  And would not buy this again.  Oh and it mixes like crap using a mixer or not

Hemorage black ultra concentrate-nutrex-  alright pre work out not my favorite.  Energy was mild at best pumps were not that great and taste is mediciny.  I have tried a lot of these cause I just like to try different stuff.(noxplode, jack3d, neuro core, black powder,and a few other i cant remember.). So far I'm a fan of neuro core probably go back to it after this tub.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tomorrows lunches mmmm


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 27, 2012)

Weighted in last night and I'm still gaining. Now I'm finally back up to 186 and I think I'll break 190 in the next three weeks and then I pct and start a peptide bridge to my next cycle. My goal is robe 5'11 and 200lbs by summer.  And I'm already5'11 so I'm half way there!!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 27, 2012)

delts and bis
seated db press
35*12
45*10
50*10
55*8
60*8

lateral raises
35*8
30*8 two sets
25*8

bent over lateral raises
20*10
25*10two sets
20*10

Preacher curl ezbar(5x5s)
75*5
75*5
85*5
85*5
85*5

preacher curl
55*20 four sets

incline bench hammer curls
25*10 four sets

Im pretty beat after that but not tired like I am on the other days probably cause the muscle groups are a lot smaller.  and i forgot to do shrugs!dam.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 27, 2012)

1-26 food
Banana
Shake, English muffin peanut butter
Whole wheat spagettis 8-10 ounce turkey beef mix
Chicken breast cheese rice
Inn and out double double plain(soo god dam good)
Bagel 8 egg whites 
Cinimon toast crunch 
Shake


----------



## jagbender (Jan 27, 2012)

Your TRYING to gain. And I am TRYING to lose. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 1, 2012)

Alright I took a break been dieting and working out.  I was hitting it 5-6 days a week for about 2 and a half months.  I spent the last five days not getting up at 4:30 and going to the gym and not dieting but I have another 2-3 weeks left on cycle then I pct and probably start a run on peptides or gh I've been researching both.  Either way I'm excited.  Got some shit to review.  Back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 5, 2012)

I started doing volume and it kicked my ass!

Chest and tris 
Incline chest press
180*20
180*16
140*20
90*20
I should have started with 140 and stuck with it

Skull crushers
65*16 four sets

Bench press machine wide grip
80*20 four sets

Ez bar push down
100*15 four sets 

Standing cable flys
30*15 four sets 

Dumbbell chest press
35*15 four sets one arm at a time


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 7, 2012)

Did normal back work out

Wide grip Pull ups
3 set 10

Bent over rows
135*15
185*12
205*10

Mercury starters
90*10
100*10
110*10

High row machine
180*15
200*10
270*10

Wide grip pull down
90*10 three sets

Straight arm push down
100*10 three sets

I forgot two sets of revers grip bent over rows. But I felt really strong during that work out.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 7, 2012)

My diet is going good now I broke the 190 barrier and weighed in last night at 192!! Feeling pretty good about my gains.  I'm still looking into a bridge I researched ghrp and cjc.  Now I've done the research on gh and I think I'm going to pull the trigger on gh.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats, keep up the good work!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 7, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Congrats, keep up the good work!



Thanks max.  I have feeling I'll reach two hundred before I know it...  Question is will I keep it up after that or just say I did it and get lazy and fat.


----------



## savalacad (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 10, 2012)

savalacad said:


>



Or lock my self in a room and masturbate to anime porn....ehh I'll leave it to mr "ten post" up there.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 10, 2012)

Shoulders and bi's

Seated military press(smith machine)
90*15
110*10
140*8
160*4
180*4

Lateral raises.
35*10 four sets

Seated db press
40*18
45*13
55*12

Preacher curls
65*20
65*18
65*12

I had to leave early had stuff to get done.  So I did not get a chance to do much bis.  And I also missed a couple work outs this week cause my schedule did not let me get to it.


----------

